# pregnant again



## Miss1997

I'm 16 with a 6 month old little boy ! And pregnant again has anyone else has a second baby young or close to each other ; is it hard like everyone says ; I'm really scared :/ xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I just replied on your post in teen pregnancy :) I've had them quite close, I have three under four now, it's hard work - definitely, and some days are harder that others, but I wouldn't change having them close together at all.


----------



## Miss1997

xx~Lor~xx said:


> I just replied on your post in teen pregnancy :) I've had them quite close, I have three under four now, it's hard work - definitely, and some days are harder that others, but I wouldn't change having them close together at all.

Aww ; iv always wanted them to be close but I'm 16 so I'm gunna get badly judged :/ and congratulations I bet it is hard ; but well worth it xx


----------



## babyjan

Congratulations!


----------



## MissLmxxx

.


----------



## a.c.d.e

MissLmxxx said:


> I see your from London, as am I. 16 is really young. I'm 19 and I think that is still young too. Obviously at 16 your still in school or just finishing. My boyfriends twin brother has 2 kids, she's 19 as well and has a 3 year old and a 1 year old. She's the worst possible parent out there. She has no life prospects, she's as thick as shit, she has no money and just lives off benefits which is the total route I'm not going to go down.
> 
> From female to female, you do know there is the option out there not to have it. One is enough, and with him being so young, you really really won't cope. I'm not judging you at all, but any decent person would tell you that at 16, having 2 children under the age of 2 isn't right. I'm 19 and I work full time, as does my boyfriend. We're in the perfect environment to bring up a child but as a good parent my mum still gave me the option. No one would judge you, women do it all the time and there is support out there that can help you get over it.
> 
> I swear to you I'm only saying this for your benefit. My little cousin is 16, well in A few weeks. I would absolutely KILL her if I found out she was pregnant with 1 let alone another one. You're so young and you have so much time ahead of you to have more children. Please think about it x

That was really really rude. Really, your only 19, how are you in the perfect environment to raise a kid? Do you have your own home without receiving help? Was your baby planned? Cause if not you have no right to talk.


----------



## krys

MissLmxxx said:


> I see your from London, as am I. 16 is really young. I'm 19 and I think that is still young too. Obviously at 16 your still in school or just finishing. My boyfriends twin brother has 2 kids, she's 19 as well and has a 3 year old and a 1 year old. She's the worst possible parent out there. She has no life prospects, she's as thick as shit, she has no money and just lives off benefits which is the total route I'm not going to go down.
> 
> From female to female, you do know there is the option out there not to have it. One is enough, and with him being so young, you really really won't cope. I'm not judging you at all, but any decent person would tell you that at 16, having 2 children under the age of 2 isn't right. I'm 19 and I work full time, as does my boyfriend. We're in the perfect environment to bring up a child but as a good parent my mum still gave me the option. No one would judge you, women do it all the time and there is support out there that can help you get over it.
> 
> I swear to you I'm only saying this for your benefit. My little cousin is 16, well in A few weeks. I would absolutely KILL her if I found out she was pregnant with 1 let alone another one. You're so young and you have so much time ahead of you to have more children. Please think about it x

Extremely rude. You're only 19, you're in no place to talk down to her. She was not asking for that. I'm sure it's hard enough for her without comments like that. She wasn't asking if she should keep this baby, she was asking for advice. And who the hell are you to say one is enough? Or that she won't cope? You don't even know her?!

ANYWAY! Congratulations :flower: I have no experience with two, but I can imagine its a lot harder.


----------



## x__amour

MissLmxxx said:


> I see your from London, as am I. 16 is really young. I'm 19 and I think that is still young too. Obviously at 16 your still in school or just finishing. My boyfriends twin brother has 2 kids, she's 19 as well and has a 3 year old and a 1 year old. She's the worst possible parent out there. She has no life prospects, she's as thick as shit, she has no money and just lives off benefits which is the total route I'm not going to go down.
> 
> From female to female, you do know there is the option out there not to have it. One is enough, and with him being so young, you really really won't cope. I'm not judging you at all, but any decent person would tell you that at 16, having 2 children under the age of 2 isn't right. I'm 19 and I work full time, as does my boyfriend. We're in the perfect environment to bring up a child but as a good parent my mum still gave me the option. No one would judge you, women do it all the time and there is support out there that can help you get over it.
> 
> I swear to you I'm only saying this for your benefit. My little cousin is 16, well in A few weeks. I would absolutely KILL her if I found out she was pregnant with 1 let alone another one. You're so young and you have so much time ahead of you to have more children. Please think about it x

I'm sorry but how rude. 



> From female to female, you do know there is the option out there not to have it.

We don't talk about the "A" here on BnB.



> One is enough, and with him being so young, you really really won't cope.

Do you know her? Do you have any idea how she lives her life? No. So how can you say that she can't cope? 



> I'm not judging you at all, but any decent person would tell you that at 16, having 2 children under the age of 2 isn't right.

Any "decent" person as you say would know just how precious a human life is, no matter what the age.



> No one would judge you, women do it all the time and there is support out there that can help you get over it.

It seems pretty clear to me that you are judging her if she doesn't.

I know this lovely girl who was pregnant at 14. She's now either shy of 18 or just turned 18, is married, and has two beautiful daughters. How can you say at 16 she can't do it? How can you judge at all? You're a teen mother to be, are you not? 

We are all in the same boat. It doesn't matter whether she's 13 or 26. We're all bringing a beautiful life in the world. How can you say she should have an "A" simply because she's 16? That just blows my damn mind.

We're here to SUPPORT each other, this is a SUPPORT forum. Not tell someone she CAN'T DO something because she's 16.

I'll be reporting your post as I said, we don't speak about the "A" here. :nope:

OP, big, big hugs to you sweetheart. Only a PM away. :hugs:


----------



## krys

x__amour said:


> MissLmxxx said:
> 
> 
> I see your from London, as am I. 16 is really young. I'm 19 and I think that is still young too. Obviously at 16 your still in school or just finishing. My boyfriends twin brother has 2 kids, she's 19 as well and has a 3 year old and a 1 year old. She's the worst possible parent out there. She has no life prospects, she's as thick as shit, she has no money and just lives off benefits which is the total route I'm not going to go down.
> 
> From female to female, you do know there is the option out there not to have it. One is enough, and with him being so young, you really really won't cope. I'm not judging you at all, but any decent person would tell you that at 16, having 2 children under the age of 2 isn't right. I'm 19 and I work full time, as does my boyfriend. We're in the perfect environment to bring up a child but as a good parent my mum still gave me the option. No one would judge you, women do it all the time and there is support out there that can help you get over it.
> 
> I swear to you I'm only saying this for your benefit. My little cousin is 16, well in A few weeks. I would absolutely KILL her if I found out she was pregnant with 1 let alone another one. You're so young and you have so much time ahead of you to have more children. Please think about it x
> 
> I'm sorry but how rude.
> 
> 
> 
> From female to female, you do know there is the option out there not to have it.Click to expand...
> 
> We don't talk about the "A" here on BnB.
> 
> 
> 
> One is enough, and with him being so young, you really really won't cope.Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know her? Do you have any idea how she lives her life? No. So how can you say that she can't cope?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not judging you at all, but any decent person would tell you that at 16, having 2 children under the age of 2 isn't right.Click to expand...
> 
> Any "decent" person as you say would know just how precious a human life is, no matter what the age.
> 
> 
> 
> No one would judge you, women do it all the time and there is support out there that can help you get over it.Click to expand...
> 
> It seems pretty clear to me that you are judging her if she doesn't.
> 
> I know this lovely girl who was pregnant at 14. She's now either shy of 18 or just turned 18, is married, and has two beautiful daughters. How can you say at 16 she can't do it? How can you judge at all? You're a teen mother to be, are you not?
> 
> We are all in the same boat. It doesn't matter whether she's 13 or 26. We're all bringing a beautiful life in the world. How can you say she should have an "A" simply because she's 16? That just blows my damn mind.
> 
> We're here to SUPPORT each other, this is a SUPPORT forum. Not tell someone she CAN'T DO something because she's 16.
> 
> I'll be reporting your post as I said, we don't speak about the "A" here. :nope:
> 
> OP, big, big hugs to you sweetheart. Only a PM away. :hugs:Click to expand...

This EXACTLY. Thanks Shannon.


----------



## MissLmxxx

I wasn't trying to be rude, I said that. I don't know what society is like where you lot come from, but I'm giving her advice. I can't even bare to be in this "teenage pregnancy" forum anymore, I don't know why I even joined. People are so deluded and don't understand the TRUTH from someone trying to be nasty. Whatever. I'll delete my post.


----------



## krys

Saying you aren't trying to be rude doesn't change the fact that you were rude.


----------



## babyjan

MissLmxxx said:


> I wasn't trying to be rude, I said that. I don't know what society is like where you lot come from, but I'm giving her advice. I can't even bare to be in this "teenage pregnancy" forum anymore, I don't know why I even joined. People are so deluded and don't understand the TRUTH from someone trying to be nasty. Whatever. I'll delete my post.

To suggest to someone who is already pregnant to get the A word is completely out of order! 

Everyone is different and handles things differently too, I just don't think that 'advice' was nessecary! 

I'm from London aswell and I had a friend who got married at 16 turning 17 and by 18/19 has two kids and is a great mother.


----------



## AP

*MissLmxxx * (and all members) Please note the forum rules



> While BabyandBump tries to remain pro-choice on most subjects, out of respect for majority of our members that are either trying to conceive, or pregnant, we ask that you do not discuss topics on abortion and terminations outside of the 'Ethical Prenatal Losses' forum.

The topic stops now, further posts from other members have been moderated and rejected. This is a *support *forum.


----------



## Miss1997

Thanks everyone except that one rude person ; that actually made me cry! You don't know me and just because u kno a bad mum don't mean I would be I love y son ! And I cope very well ; my byfriend has a job and were moving into our own place ! If you have nothing nice to say then go away ! I know I'm a good mum ; my baby has everything he needs ; heeven has things he don't need ; so stop being judgemental and get over yourself


----------



## jozylynn896

_[edited]_


I don't know you either but if you say you can cope I have jo choice but to trust you. 
If ypu know you can do it, then do it hun. 

Ps, how do you think your parents will react? Sorry I'm just wondering :) congrats. 
I know my mum would love a second grandchild. And if I had a girl. oh lawd. lol. what are you hoping for?


----------



## lovingmumma

I don't have 2 but congratulations :) id love to be able to have my next child close to the first! I have heard that it is obviously harder then just one but it is great being able to watch them play and grow up close together.


----------



## 1st_time_mum

Congratulations! I have no experience of what having 2 under 2 must be like as I only have the one but I would absolutely love another and have them close in age. Sure it'll be hard work but another beautiful baby to love and your little one will have a play mate I bet it will be well worth it when you see the two of them together :) x


----------



## jozylynn896

^^ I totally agree. I would love my bubby tp be close inn age!


----------



## beanzz

Not me but congrats to you! You'll manage and trust me, what other people think doesn't matter one bit!':) xx


----------



## xforuiholdonx

:hugs:


----------



## Radiance

You can message me if you would like.

I had my first at 16 and my second at 17, they are 13 months apart and I love it! I am now 19 and pregnant with #3 and we are so excited!

I graduated high school at 16 and was also in college, I have my teaching credential, I am a CNA and I am also almost done with my nursing degree! My husband and I have been together for 5 years and is the only man I have ever been with. Just because you are young does not mean you can't be a good parent and does not mean you won't be successful. Our children live in a nice house, have clothes, food and everything they need. I am the perfect example, just ignore those comments and show them that you are better than that! Be the best parent you can! <3


----------



## molly1207

Congratulations! And don't listen to the haters, just go prove them wrong ;)


----------



## MamaBear93

Put your bb's away and stop being jealous, and taking it out on this poor girl. We all have tough times and we are not here to be judged. She came here seeking advice not your opinion.:growlmad:


----------



## MamaBear93

Also, I was sixteen when I got pregnant with my first. But I was in an abusive relationship so I made sure that I was not having any more children with that guy. I took the risk and got an IUD and now here I am 19, married, in college, and wanting to have my second one. I am sure that having two that close will be difficult but that's what we are made for! We are supermoms! My best friends boy just turned one and she just had a set of twins! It happens, it is life, and we take in as it comes.


----------



## samisshort

You can manage! It will be hard, definitely. But it's worth it. PM me if you'd like any advice!

I was 16 when I got pregnant with my son, 17 when I gave birth to him. 18 when I found out I'm pregnant with this pregnancy and I will be 18 when I give birth. My babies will be just 22 months apart. So I'll have 2 under 2 for 2 months! :haha:


----------



## little_cookie

MissLmxxx said:


> .

Obviously since making your orginal post you have edited it- but I can see from quotations what your original post said...and i'm sorry- but I just have to put silly girls like you in your place. 

Yes- OK. I'm nearly 17 and I have a 11 month old son and I am nearly 8 months pregnant. Did I look into my crystal ball five years ago and see that this was my life? No- of course not. But it is- and I wouldn't change it for the world. 

You need to learn the expression "don't tar everyone with the same brush" but I am not claiming a single penny in government money. I work and I am at college full time doing sciences and I am currently making the decision if I want to do medicine at university. I live in an extension at my Mums house- yes. But I pay rent, bills, pay for everything me and Aden need and the only "freebie" I get is childcare- but I have always made it clear to my Mum and my exs family (lets not go into that here :haha:) that I will pay for childcare if it gets too much for them but they insist on doing it because they want to. 

Not to mention the whole situation is kinda the pot calling the kettle black- I don't know many 19 year olds who aspire to be first time Mums at that age. 

So to judge teen mums (which is what you are doing) you are kinda judging yourself. 

Well done, Einstein. Doesn't sound like your the brightest fish in the pond either. 


And to OP- Don't worry :hugs: i'm in London too btw! :wave:


----------



## Lauraxamy

I wasn't quite as young as you but I was 19 when I got pregnant with my second baby. My two are 18 months apart and I absolutely love the age gap and honestly, I never found it that hard. I especially love it now (they're 3 & 19 months), watching them play and do alot of things together. If you have a good amount of support then I'm sure you'll be absolutely fine.


----------



## CountryS2011

I'll admit you're young, but so am I and just because you're young does not mean you are not a good mom! That person said that the girl was a terrible mom and a young age, well, look at all the ladies that are even in there 40's and 50's and are terrible moms! You already have one beautiful baby and forget what people say. I'm a Cashier and I'll be 21 when I have my baby. I was still smart about it, but it still happened and yet people are judging me hard core. Live your life with your beautiful babies and know that you have a creation inside you that you will love just like your first one. Yes, it'll be hard. You should know from your first baby, but I think it will be nice having them close together in age. That honestly is what I'm personally worried about for my kids. 
Best of luck and h&h 9 months :)


----------



## kaylamariee

This is a bit late.. but I haven't really been in the teenage parenting section a lot, considering I'm not a teenage parent yet, but congratulations Stacy<3
I bet you are an extraordinary mum to Jack and you will be just as an amazing mother to your second x
How are you feeling?


----------

